# Keyboard Tab



## Mavis

My keyboard tab key is not working.  Does it suggest I need a new keyboard?  It is only 18 months old.  When I tab it takes me to another programme that is open.  Need to use Excel and, of course, I have to use the mouse to get to each column!

Many thanks for any helpful suggestions.

Mavis


----------



## [tab]

Tabs are notoriously lazy 

If rebooting doesn't fix your problem, tip you keyboard upside down and tap it a few times, you may have some debris in there causing a stuck key (e.g. Alt).

Good luck...


----------

